# Installer windows 10 depuis le boot camp sous el capitan



## mds8 (21 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Voulant installer windows sur mon mac book pro mi 2009 sous OS X El Capitan depuis le boot camp.
Malheureusement, le boot camp ne me propose d'installer que windows 7 et non windows 10.
J'aimerai savoir si il existe un moyen de faire boot camp avec windows 10.
Cordialement


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2021)

mds8 a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir si il existe un moyen de faire boot camp avec windows 10.


Avec ton modèle de 2009 devenu collector en étant entré dans la gamme des matériels obsolètes, il te sera impossible d'installer une version de Windows 10, uniquement que Windows 7. De plus, comme ce vieux MBP possède un SuperDrive, il te faudra impérativement utiliser un CD/DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC.

Eh non, il te sera impossible d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso, tu devras te contenter de ce que propose la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp et il n'y a aucune autre alternative pour ce vieux modèle.


----------



## mds8 (22 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Merci de votre réponse.
Pourriez-vous me dire ce que est un super drive et plus précisément pourquoi one ne peut pas lire un fichier .iso
Cordialement


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2021)

mds8 a dit:


> Pourriez-vous me dire ce que est un super drive et plus précisément pourquoi one ne peut pas lire un fichier .iso


Le SuperDrive est le lecteur/graveur interne d'un MBP qui est en pourvu. Avec un MBP de 2009, il n'est pas possible d'utiliser un fichier .iso, car Assistant Boot Camp ne le propose pas du fait que matériellement parlant tous les composants de la carte mère sont trop vieux. Ton modèle ne supportera qu'une version de Windows 7 sans possibilité de faire une mise à jour vers Windows 10.


----------

